

OkCupid is awesome, and here's why - kirillzubovsky
http://impulse.kirillzubovsky.com/post/3282254205/when-it-rains-the-streets-are-always-wet-but-is-it

======
adrienj
OkCupid's team often publish interesting studies, based on the tests they
provide to their users. The last I read, "The best questions for a first
date", finds some funny correlations. E.g. between the probability of having
sex on a first date, and liking the taste of beer! It's simple statistics, but
the charts are provided as a proof.

[http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/the-best-questions-for-
fir...](http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/the-best-questions-for-first-dates/)

